# How often do you ride your horse?



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

How many times a week do you ride your horse? For how long?


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

under normal circumstances 5 days a week for at least 30 mins per time ...


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I try to ride about three times a week, usually for about an hour each ride but sometimes more or less depending on what we are doing.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i ride my mare 2-4 times a week, bc she is 3.5yo. i ride my pony scout whenever i have time, but he usually gets ridden everyday by me or the girl who leases him or my friend who jumps him


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

3-4x a week at 1 hour+ (he gets turned out the other days)


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

5-6 times a week for 45 to 80 minutes. Keep in mind the 10-15 minute warm up and cool down in walk on either end


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

During the summer: 3-5 times a week for 2-6 hours generally around 4 though. And even though it is long a long time it is not very stressful on her young mind or body  The trails are fairly flat and don't require much thought...
During the winter: 1-2 times a week for up to an hour...


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> 5-6 times a week for 45 to 80 minutes. Keep in mind the 10-15 minute warm up and cool down in walk on either end


What type of different things do you do in all that time?


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I dont haha. My mare is lame and the baby is too young.

I ride my friends horse when I can. I will ride a horse who needs it more often, if the horse does great with a few rides a week or month, I dont push it. I just kind of ease them into conditioning if I show or want to take consistent lessons.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

4 days a week for 35-50 minutes. He also gets ridden for 45 minutes once a week by a professional rider


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats cool how he gets ridden by a pro


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Weather premitting 4-5 times a week minimum 1 hour. I won't saddle up for less than an hour :lol: It takes me 30 min. or longer to tack up so I can't see not staying in the saddle for less than an hour.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

3-4 times a week for about 2 hrs.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Not nearly as often as I would like. With my schedule as it is now, I get to ride maybe 3 days a week but I average more than 3 hours if the weather is good.

When I still lived at home and had constant access to my horse, I would ride every day. Usually for 4+ hours a day, sometimes 7 or 8 in the summer when there was no school.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

3 times a month (maybe)
until I can have back surgery, I'm not able to ride because of the pain,But I do it anyways lol

I miss being able to ride everyday.


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

During the Summer and nice part of Autumn it was pretty much every day. But going into winter it was only on weekends. At the moment, i haven't ridden him in 3 weeks due to the weather :S I usually ride for 30 minutes to an hour and a half. Depends what we're doing. Never more than 30 minutes schooling usually. Sometimes we go on very long 3 hour + hacks. Just depends.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

Twice a week.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

As much as I can, but I am in college with no horse of my own. I go home when I can and normally ride everyday when I am there for anywhere from 1-3 hours or more. These horses are ridden much more by everyone else, and all are on pasture 24/7 and in pretty good shape. In that time we may w/t the barrels, lope the barrels, play on the poles, go on a trail ride, go to an arena and play with scary things, ride bareback to give me an even harder workout, or just walk, trot, and lope around aimlessly.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

From March or April to October or November {weather permitting} I ride 6 days a week for about 45 minutes to an hour. He is 15 and fully capable of it. The 7th day I have a lesson at a stable and don't have time to ride him.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

wannahorse22 said:


> What type of different things do you do in all that time?


Well I do my warm up in trot and canter and go from there. Depending on how my horse is feeling that day I'll work on different things.
Lately our main focus has been getting him quicker and stronger in the canter through the use of working pirouettes and counter canter. And also getting my timing quicker for the changes, so I'll work on things like simple change exercises. We are also working on getting him to stretch more over the back and reaching into the contact to develop shwung in the trot. So I'm riding a lot of forward and back, on the straight, in the shoulder in, half pass, etc. I'll also do transitions within my lateral movements to keep him coming more uphill.
And on good days I'll school half steps, and work on the very collected, or pirouette, canter.
Serpentines are also the bane of my existence so I'll do lots of those, again to help my timing.

There's lots to work on when you're between levels!!


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Right now, Freddy is not showing and his owner is living in Edmonton doing a course. So, he regularily gets ridden five days a week currently. Normally, we'll school for thirty to forty-five minutes (short but sweet), but it depends. We've just taken on a new part-leaser who is still getting back into shape and used to Freddy. Sometimes, it's so cold outside that Freddy doesn't get turned out, so I've been schooling for and hour to and hour and thirty minutes, just to keep him sane for the new leaser's sake and his own sake. I'll always vary his routine to what he's feeling best at that day. So, if he's feeling scopey and changeable in his gaits, we'll work on extentions that day. But I _always_ put an emphasis on _walk_ work, because many people seem to miss it. 
Otis will be started again as soon as the snow melts. I won't be riding him, mind you, but I'm hoping for three days a week on lunging/in-hand work, two days of ground-work, a day of "games" (not parelli, I talking like playing with an exercise ball or something), and a day of rest. Of course, he is a very tactile horse and needs constant stimulation, so we'd definitely be tossing it up a lot. I want to make it fun an entertaining for him - something he's never had before.


----------



## xxalfiexx (Jan 4, 2010)

well, i compete my pony a lot during the winter so i keep him fit for that. n during the winter we do a lot of schooling so he has to be fit. i normally ride him everyday in the morning for about 30-60 minutes to do schooling and then i turn him out in the field and hen ride him in the afternoon and do something like going to the gallop feilds or jumping or racing with my friends on the feilds =) xx when i school i like to make him sweat and then u no that next time his fitness is improved xx


----------



## AKHorseeGal (Jan 5, 2010)

I aim to ride five times a week. It doesn't matter how long for, as long as she gets taken out and exercised. The absolute minimum would be 15-20 minutes but that would be rare, it's usually for longer.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

uh, i havnt ridden fr weeks coz of the ice and snow, i live in the middle of knowhere and dont have a trialer so cant take him anywhere either  i have weekly lessons though on school horses. need a trailer!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Average at 3 times a week, for at least an hour. During the summer sometimes I only ride for 30 minutes. It gets super hot here. Some weeks I can only go twice, and some weeks I go 4 or 5 times. I'm in school so it all depends on the amount of work I have that week and how caught up on sleep I am, ha ha.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't at the moment. Hope to be back in the saddle this summer though. My lessee is working Denny 5 days a week.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't have a horse, but I try to ride every week! 
I'm trying to get my confidence back, so I want to go as much as I can afford!


----------



## shadowanne (Jan 7, 2010)

3-5x a week depending on what's going on. 15-45 mins is about all I can do right now due to my own lack of fitness - so 45 min is my goal right now - which would include mostly trotting and some canter. 

It's all arena work, there's no trails where I board. But it's all basics right now as I learn to ride again. My horse gets turned out every day, all year long for about 6hrs each day. In the summer I suspect I'll get to trailer with friends to local trails.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Maddy 4 days a week min.

Brodies 3 days a week

but I am moving Brodie to the same place Maddy is at so I can ride em both 5 days a week


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't ride...at all. I kind of want to, but I need better circumstances. But, anyway my horses have full turnout 24/7 on a 50 acre pasture.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I focus more on ground work with my mare still, so I ride for about 20 minutes 2 times per week on average. 

The "brats" won't be ridden till well after they turn two in April; if even then, it all depends on how well they mature. I don't think they are going to get a whole lot taller (they are both around 14.2-14.3), but they need more filling out.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

I ride seven days a week, 60 minutes riding, 15-20 minutes lunging before I ride. Some days I work him harder than others.


----------



## PaulAlboran (Jan 9, 2010)

3x week, sometimes more if the studies let me..


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

5 times a week, for about 30 min, it depends how good she is


----------



## morgangoolsby (Dec 15, 2009)

everyday at work. my horse gets rode bout 3 times a week...dont really have a certain amount of time...just where ever we feel like going


----------



## IndianGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I ride about 4 times a week. I dont have much problem with the weather where i live unless it rains. Also have an roping arena where i live, so we dont have to trailer out.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Vic was injured a couple times last fall and I haven't ridden much since then. Plus it's so darn cold here. I haven't ridden in over two months. 

During the summer I probably ride once a week for an hour. I'm so out of shape I almost don't want to get back on. No wonder I'm a crappy rider... I don't ride enough. :sad:


----------



## SeeinSpotz (Jul 15, 2009)

i try to get on Raven, at least 3 times a week


----------

